# new 55 gal salt water



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

and i was wanting some ideas on what kind of fish to put in it so lay some ideas out there for me


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Reef or Fish-Only?


----------



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

*both i think*

i think i want some live rock in there not bunch to over take the tank just a few peaces so there is plenty swiming room[/u]


----------



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

any ideas? on the tank and what fish would go great together?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You want to have a lot of LR, first of all. More LR=more biological filtration.

Anyways, there are endless possibilities to this question. Most of it deals with personal likes. I say this to everyone; go to your LFS. write down the names of fish you like, and we can help you decide what would be best for your setup.


----------



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

*heres my list*

dosent mean that im going to put all in but its fish thati like 1-catalina goby 2- fire fish 3- fire fish helfrichi 4-blue green reef chromis 5-spotted cardinalfish 6-chalk bass black and white clownfish 7-green mandarin 8-spotted mandarin 9-yellow multi banded pipefish 10-red head solon fairy fish 11-royal gramma basslet 12-exquisite wrass 13 bulb anamone these last few i was looking at to help keep the tank clean dwarf blue leg hermit dwarf zebra hermit and the electric blue hermit crab an if any one has an idea on slugs i love to hear it. and i have decided to have a reef tank with fish but not so that the reef over takes the tank so any ideas on how to start one would be great


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Catalina goby - great fish, hands down. Stays small too.
2. Firefish - Again, good fish. Very common and great for beggininers. Dont buy two unless it is a mated pair, though.
3. Helfrichi - Same as above, but very expensive (Often $130+ for one)
4. Chromis - I love these guys. These fish can actually form schools, instead of shoals, which is really cool to watch. They need at least 3, preferably 5 though to be happy.
5. Spotted Cardinalfish - I like this fish. Great personality and would do great, but dont mix with other Cardinals. The only downside is that they will 90% of the time only eat Frozen Food.
6. Chalk Black Bass - Unfamilar with this one.
7. Green Mandarin - Do not get one unless your tank is AT THE VERY LEAST 6 months old. More is way better. These guys absolutley need copepods, amphipods, and other pods to survive. Some wil leat nothing else, and msot will starve to death in a tank that is not well establised with pods.
8. Same as above.
9. Pipefish - Best for the seasoned aquarist, and should only be placed in specie only tanks, or with SeaHorses.
10. Fairy fish - Unfamilar with this one.
11. Royal Gramma - Very common fish and has great personality. I would reccomemd this. Also very godo for begginers. The only downside is that they produce a lot of waste, which should be fine for the tank size you have.
12. Wrasse - Unfamilar with this one.
13. Anemone - Try to stay away from anemones. Pasfur has soem great posts on why these should be avoided, so look for those.
14. Hermit crabs are fine.
Surprised you didnt add Clownfish. 

Slugs? Would these be sea slugs, cucumbers, etc? 

And reef is much more demanding. Lighting is always the biggest concern. Budget and helping you start out all depends on what you want to keep - Softies, LPS, SPS, small assorted reef, full out reef, etc.


----------

